# Gelöschte Charaktere entfernen?



## Farown (10. März 2005)

Hi, 

ich hab einen Charakter auf dem Server gelöscht. 

gibt es ne Möglichkeit, dass der auch aus dem Herold fliegt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (10. März 2005)

Wird bald automatisch passieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scuron (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo habe das selbe Probleme nur liegt das nun monate her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab sogar die WTF und Blasc neu ins interface ordner kopiert und scho. Ist aber immer noch da meine 2 paladine die ich gelöscht habe und andere charaktere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Milai


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2007)

Scuron schrieb:


> Hallo habe das selbe Probleme nur liegt das nun monate her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10082


----------

